# Planned Project: Modded OSS "Little Joe" Replica



## JoergS

The OSS designed a "silent" weapon in WW2, a rubber powered crossbow pistol that shot a short broadheaded bolt.

See a picture of it here

I would like to make a replica, out of multiplex, and modify it to shoot balls.

The book "OSS Slingshots" by Dr. John Brunner is no longer in print, but can be found online in used condition. I am not sure if I need that book as I have to redesign the trigger/lock mechanism anyway. I just want to keep the size and looks of the original.

What do you guys think?

Jörg


----------



## Hairu

Best Idea ever !
well really good one anyways I love it


----------



## shawnr5

Looks like a project you would have come up with on your own. You will build it better than the original ever was.


----------



## Charles

There were several versions, apparently. Here is a photo of the SOE crossbow known as L'il Joe:










There was also a larger, rifle sized version known as Big Joe. The weird thing is the great number of bands. I suppose they were laboring under the impression that more draw weight translates into higher velocity. Of course these devices were made to fire fairly heavy bolts, so perhaps the great number of bands was justified. They may also have been considering redundancy in case of band breakage.

I would say that the version you are planning to build is a much better project ... certainly less well known. And it does not seem to have that great number of bands. I urge you to go for it. I am sure you will make a very interesting job of it.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Gib

Great idea! I had no idea they used these it would be cool to see one made up.

Cheers


----------



## bootneck

any chance of making it able to shoot both bolts and balls?, great project anyway and as usual im looking forward to seeing some more of your exellent work.


----------



## BCLuxor

Joerg I have one request... can you do a detailed description/pictorial of the trigger mechanism I have been interested in re creating some of your work but the triggers confuse me... well I study the video and never replicate the smooth trigger like yours ....


----------



## boomchacle

I think that if you were to make it small and able to shoot balls using rubber, it would have to be pretty long, like 4-5 inches longer than one that fired those arrows at the same velocity. It would be pretty cool but it would be hard to load it if you were to make it vertical like the original one.


----------



## RHTWIST

Joerg, Thank you for all you do! I get such a kick out you taking it to the maximum -ALWAYS! -CD


----------



## NaturalFork

Can't wait!


----------



## VAshooter

It amazes me how afraid the Allies were of loosing that war. They were willing to try anything if there was a chance that it might help them move toward victory.


----------

